# Rahmen Polieren - Wie macht Ihr das?



## Deleted61137 (16. Februar 2008)

Da ja viele von euch hier öfters Ihre Ball Burnished Rahmen mit Nevr Dull aufpolieren würd ich mir auch mal gerne so ne Dose besorgen aber hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wie man das richtig anwendet. Suchfunktion hab ich benutzt aber da kommen meistens nur Sachen wie kauf dir das Zeug, verwende jenes oder hiermit geht es am besten usw. raus.
Könnt Ihr Polierexperten mir mal erzählen wie die Prozedur von Anfang bis Ende aussieht. Einfach so mit der Watte drübergehen kann es ja nicht sein,oder!?

Was muss man mit dem Rahmen machen bevor man mit der Watte arbeitet?
Wie arbeitet man am besten mit dem Zeug?
Worauf muss man achten?
Was ist danach zu tun?
....?
...?



Danke euch schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten!!!


----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Einfach so mit der Watte drübergehen kann es ja nicht sein,oder!?



Doch, das kommt der Sache recht nahe  
Zumindest für die Rohre.
Manni hat mir für die Ecken und Kanten (Schweißnähte) Luster Lace Polierbänder empfohlen, die werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte den Rahmen einfach mit nem Schwamm oder Lappen und etwas Spülmittel oder ähnlichem so gut wie es geht sauber gemacht und dann einfach mit Nevr Dull drauf los poliert!  Und das reicht wirklich? Keine Nachbehandlung? Nix?


----------



## Storck74 (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also ich hätte den Rahmen einfach mit nem Schwamm oder Lappen und etwas Spülmittel oder ähnlichem so gut wie es geht sauber gemacht und dann einfach mit Nevr Dull drauf los poliert!  Und das reicht wirklich? Keine Nachbehandlung? Nix?




Genau so! der Rahmen muß aber richtig trocken sein, ich nehme zur Nachbehandlung Auto Hartwachs, ist aber nicht nötig. Da im Nevr Dull ein mittel endhalten ist. Ich habe aber die erfahrung (bei Alufelgen am Auto) gemacht, das sie sich nach der Zusatz behandlung mit Wachs besser reinigen lassen. 

Markus


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also ich hätte den Rahmen einfach mit nem Schwamm oder Lappen und etwas Spülmittel oder ähnlichem so gut wie es geht sauber gemacht und dann einfach mit Nevr Dull drauf los poliert!  Und das reicht wirklich? Keine Nachbehandlung? Nix?



steht doch auf der dose druf ? rüberrutschen und dann trockenn lassen, den film der dann entseht wegpolieren.

wenn du deinem rahmen dann noch was gutes tun willst nimmst du noch etwas hartwachs und versigelst ihn damit.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Februar 2008)

Was draufsteht weiss ich leider nicht da noch nicht besorgt. Den Film dann einfach mit irgendeinem Lappen (würde dafür ein altes T-Shirt nehmen oder muss es was spezielles sein wie Mikrofasertuch etc.) wegpolieren?  Welches Wachs ist zur Versiegelung empfehlenswert (hab mal was von Sonax Hartwachs gelesen)?

Will dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall was gutes tun deshalb frag ich ja soviel um es dann auch richtig zu machen!

Danke!


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Was draufsteht weiss ich leider nicht da noch nicht besorgt. Den Film dann einfach mit irgendeinem Lappen (würde dafür ein altes T-Shirt nehmen oder muss es was spezielles sein wie Mikrofasertuch etc.) wegpolieren?  Welches Wachs ist zur Versiegelung empfehlenswert (hab mal was von Sonax Hartwachs gelesen)?
> 
> Will dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall was gutes tun deshalb frag ich ja soviel um es dann auch richtig zu machen!
> 
> Danke!



ja irgendein lappen nehmen - nicht muttis gute microfaser, das gibt haue... und sonax ist ok. ist keine raumfahrtechnik so ein bike, und lieber günstig und dafür einmal mehr, als zu teuer und damit zu schade ums zu benutzen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Februar 2008)

War da nichtmal was mit Alu von der NASA und soo....

Okay also zusammenfassend:

Rahmen säubern...im trockenen Zustand mit der Watte drüber und einwirken lassen...mit einem Lappen wegpolieren...danach mit Hartwachs versiegeln

Klingt simpel und ist es sicher auch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Janikulus (16. Februar 2008)

ich auch nur die luster laces empfehlen, sind genial


----------



## Storck74 (16. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich auch nur die luster laces empfehlen, sind genial



Was soll das sein  kenne ich nicht

Markus


----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Was soll das sein  kenne ich nicht
> 
> Markus



Da ssind Polierbänder, die man gut um dinge rumwickeln kann bzw. die man gut durch enge Kanten ziehen kann. Gibt es im Motorrad-Shop, z.B. hier:

http://www.hein-gericke-store.com/w...n=search&operator=or&term=luster+lace&x=0&y=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (17. Februar 2008)

luster laces sind gut, aber auch teuer.

nevr dull auf den frisch gewaschenen, aber trockenen (!!) Rahmen aufschubbeln, bis sich schwarze Mocke (Abrieb) bildet. Das muss auch sein so. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, je länger man nevr dull antrocknen lässt, desto besser lässt es sich auspolieren. Wenn du nicht lange genug wartest, schiebst du die schwarze Soße nur hin und her.

Auch ein ganz guter Tip von mir:
S100 Hochglanzpolitur, da kann mich sich das nachträgliche Wachsen sparen, macht das Zeug schon selber. Hier mal ein wahlloser Link aus ebay von dem Zeug (ich kaufs immer bei Gericke):
http://cgi.ebay.de/S100-Motorrad-Ho...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (17. Februar 2008)

also ich habe mit einem luster lace ein ganzes Zaskar poliert, soooo teuer ist das dann auch nicht. Und wenn ich schon Teile für hunderte von Euros da ranschraube, gebe ich auch gerne die 11Euro für die Politur aus...


----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2008)

Haz jemand vor euch schon mal die Luster Laces mit dem Auffrischer behandelt und kann sagen, ob das funktioniert?!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo kingmoe,

jo it works....poliere meine moppeds ja schon Jaaaahre damit..und an ner XBR 500 gibts viel Chrom! Aber am besten vorher aber waschen....und wie gesagt, geht dann auch mit Schnürsenkeln...

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo kingmoe,
> 
> jo it works....poliere meine moppeds ja schon Jaaaahre damit..und an ner XBR 500 gibts viel Chrom! Aber am besten vorher aber waschen....und wie gesagt, geht dann auch mit Schnürsenkeln...
> 
> ...



Danke, dann hole ich das Zeug auch noch, denn die Luster Laces finde ich schon nach der ersten Anwendung geil


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Februar 2008)

Hier nun das Ergebniss!

Hinten ein seit ca. 10 jahren unbehandeltes und vorne das mit Nevr Dull polierte und danach gewachste!








[/URL][/IMG]


Vielen Dank nochmals für die Tips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil, obwohl so eine Patina doch auf solch Material doch auch erhaben wirkt...


----------



## tomasius (25. Februar 2008)

... das Bild deiner Unterarme fehlt noch.  

Tom


----------



## spatzel (25. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... das Bild deiner Unterarme fehlt noch.
> 
> Tom



.....da pflichte ich bei!nen kompletten Rahmen mit dem Zeug polieren gibt fetten Hand und Unterarmmuskelkater!.....und mal abgesehen von dem Lungenkarzinom, das du dir holst,wenn du zu lange zum polieren brauchst.....


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Februar 2008)

Unterarme hätte ich danach auch gleich mitfotografieren sollen aber so schlimm war es garnicht weil nach jeder Strebe hab ich ne kleine Pause gemacht und zum Schluss halt noch gewachst. Das Zeug ist wirklich toll und sehr empfehlenswert, hab wirklich nur ganz wenig Watte für den ganzen Rahmen gebraucht. Waren vielleicht so 10-15 Gramm die ich davon verbraucht habe.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2008)

Und wenn Du nach der NevrDull Behandlung nochmal mit Luster Laces drübergehst, wird der Glanz fast unanständig. Mit Blitz Fotografieren ist dann nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2008)

Mit viel, viel Geduld!!!!!


----------



## Tiensy (19. April 2008)

Noch glänzt mein Rahmen... Hatte allerdings bald vor dem Rahmen was ganz ganz gutes zu tun und ihn komplett nochmal zu polieren. 

Bisher habe ich immer Nevr-Dull benutzt. Funktioniert auch ganz gut.

Meine Frage ist nur: Wie macht ihr das mit den Decals die auf dem Rahmen sind? Ich mach mir da irgendwie Gedanken dass allzuviel Kontakt mit der "chemischen Watte" nicht so gut sein kann.


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. April 2008)

Kann dir zwar nicht sagen ob der öftere/längere Kontakt mit dem Zeug den Decals schadet aber könntest ja mal z.B.: etwas davon auf irgendeinen Sticker schmieren und dann schaun ob und was passiert.


----------



## Kint (19. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meine Frage ist nur: Wie macht ihr das mit den Decals die auf dem Rahmen sind? Ich mach mir da irgendwie Gedanken dass allzuviel Kontakt mit der "chemischen Watte" nicht so gut sein kann.



zwei möglichkeiten:

1. bei rahmen wos mir nicht wichtig ist / war , einfach so nah dran wie möglich, der rest dann zur not auch auf den klebern, wenn sie noch halbwegs sidn gehts schon

2. sauber kreppband, bzw kein krepp aber malerband drüber. nix was zu viel klebewirkung hat. hat den nachteil, dass man es beim drüberpolieren gerne mal mit wegrubbelt... schützt dennoch ein bisschen.


----------



## Master | Torben (23. April 2008)

Grüße an die Profipolierfraktion 

Ich hab folgende Frage - ich will meine 960er XTR Kurbeln polieren... weil an einigen Stellen die Oberfläche (was is das eigentlich bei der Kurbel? Eloxal und dann poliert???) schon weg ist.

Nun meine Frage - NEVR DULL und Luster Laces liegen hier, mit den Laces kommt man auch sehr gut gegen die Oberfläche der Kurbeln an und poliert das alles super schön weg - Nevr Dull bringt irgendwie garnix?!

Sollte ich die Oberfläche der Kurbeln vor dem polieren irgendwie wegschleifen oder müssten die Laces+Nevr Dull das eigentlich hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (25. April 2008)

Die Kurbeln sind sicher nicht nur hochglanzpoliert sonder klar eloxiert worden um eben witterungsbeständig zu erreichen. Wird bei fast allen ALU- farbenen Fahrradteilen so gemacht. Ich hab mich immer gewundert warum meine Hope CNC Caliper in ALU- natur so unglaublich unempfindlich sind und kaum gammeln während mein LTS ebenso unglaublich unter den Witterungseinflüssen leidet trotz Never Dull und Flüssigwachs. 
Das Geheimnis ist eine unsichtbare Eloxierung oder Klarlack. Ohne dem würden alle blanken Aluteile schwarz anlaufen...


----------



## Master | Torben (25. April 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind sicher nicht nur hochglanzpoliert sonder klar eloxiert worden um eben witterungsbeständig zu erreichen. Wird bei fast allen ALU- farbenen Fahrradteilen so gemacht. Ich hab mich immer gewundert warum meine Hope CNC Caliper in ALU- natur so unglaublich unempfindlich sind und kaum gammeln während mein LTS ebenso unglaublich unter den Witterungseinflüssen leidet trotz Never Dull und Flüssigwachs.
> Das Geheimnis ist eine unsichtbare Eloxierung oder Klarlack. Ohne dem würden alle blanken Aluteile schwarz anlaufen...



Und was würdest du empfehlen um dem ganzen bei zu kommen?! Runtergeschliffen hab ich die Eloxschicht schon aber das Aufpolieren mit nevr dull will irgendwie nix bringen 

Sollte ich mit ganz feinem schleifpapier erstmal eine groben polierstand schaffen und dann mit nevr dull die enpolietur bringen?


----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Und was würdest du empfehlen um dem ganzen bei zu kommen?! Runtergeschliffen hab ich die Eloxschicht schon aber das Aufpolieren mit nevr dull will irgendwie nix bringen
> 
> Sollte ich mit ganz feinem schleifpapier erstmal eine groben polierstand schaffen und dann mit nevr dull die enpolietur bringen?



xtr, lx 550 rx 100 und co sind alle klar geeloxt. oder natur geeloxt. wie du willst. 


also ich machs immer so:

 - elox vorscihtig chemisch lösen 

 - grobpolitur mit alter bohrmaschine (alt ist wichtig du ruinierst dir die lager dabei meist sehr leicht) udn schwabbelscheibe und polierwax, dreckig aber geht gut...

 - nachpolitur mit nevr dull. 

nevr dull hat kaum abtrag. das bringt nur was um oxidierte oberfläczhen aufzufrischen. um ne grundpolitur reinzubrigen nutzt das zeug kaum da ist die gute alte polierscheibe ungeschlagen....

wenn du alleridngs schon angeschliffen bzw abgeschliffen hast, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich je nach zustand erst einen feinschliff. zb dauert es ewig um die cnc spuren mit der schwabbelscheibe rauszupolieren, da dann erst feinschleiffen.


----------



## Master | Torben (26. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> xtr, lx 550 rx 100 und co sind alle klar geeloxt. oder natur geeloxt. wie du willst.
> 
> 
> also ich machs immer so:
> ...



Ok danke  

Ich Spaten hab natürlich die alte Eloxschicht mit dem Dremel runtergeholt *grml. ALso sind alle Oberflächen jetz rauh  
Werd mir dann also mal ne Schwabbelscheibe im Baumarkt besorgen oder nen Aufsatz für den Dremel.


----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ok danke
> 
> Ich Spaten hab natürlich die alte Eloxschicht mit dem Dremel runtergeholt *grml. ALso sind alle Oberflächen jetz rauh
> Werd mir dann also mal ne Schwabbelscheibe im Baumarkt besorgen oder nen Aufsatz für den Dremel.



die polieraufsätze fü den dremel würde ich lassen. 

meiner erfahrung nach ist das der filz zu hart gebunden, so dass die eher schleiffen als polieren. liegt auch an der konstruktion der dinger, meist wird da ne spitze mit gewinde in eine filzscheibe gedreht, klar dass die da härter sein müssen, als bei in stahlmanschetten eingebettete und von aussen geklemmte systeme. 

generell mal : so gut dremel, proxxon und co ( die billigen von penny etc. sind meist genauso gut) auch bei fusselarbeiten sind - für große teile taugen sie meiner meinung nach gar nicht. die auflageflächer der schleif bürst und polieraufsätze ist viel zu klein, da haut man sich zu leicht macken bzw wellen ins material. also da lieber männerwerkzeug nehmen. 


zum grobpolieren habe ich mir mal nen akkuschrauber dens für nen 10er im baumarkt gab angeschafft, online sicherlich auch erhältlich sowas. da machts auch nicht wenn die billigen lager irgendwann spiel haben und gut seitlich schlagen. benütze den mit drahtbürste, schleiffächer, polieraufsatz usw. und wenn ich mehr drehmoment brauche,dann habe ich da noch ne alte bohrmaschine für. wichtig dabei drauf achten dass er schnellspannbohrfutter hat. ansosnten hauen die zähne vom krauskopf gerne macken in das alu. 

und dann gabs bei uns mal sdieses set: 





ebenfalls für nen 10er. habe ich zwei von, einen den ich mit dem wax benutze, einen zum nachpolieren. dabei aber die schweissnähte umgehen, sonst hast du schnell keien raupen mehr, sondern nen wulst. 

flex habe ich auch mal ausprobiert, aber erstens laut, zweitens viel zu schnell. taugt imho auch nicht.

schön, grade für parts ist auch der klemmkopf aus der kaindl reihe. 

http://www.kaindl.de/shop/universal-kombihalter-kugelgelenk-p-46.html

da macht das parts polieren spass, udn zusammen mit dem polierset und der alten bohrmaschine hat man schon fast nen schleifbock mit polierscheibe ersetzt. kann ich also nur empfehlen.


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2008)

Danke Kint für die Ausführung!!! 

Ich werde demnächst mal ein Bild der Kurbeln posten... und für meinen Akkuschrauber mal nach Polieraufsätzen suchen! Gibt es bei den Polierflüssigkeiten/wachsen etwas zu beachten bzw. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Danke Kint für die Ausführung!!!
> 
> Ich werde demnächst mal ein Bild der Kurbeln posten... und für meinen Akkuschrauber mal nach Polieraufsätzen suchen! Gibt es bei den Polierflüssigkeiten/wachsen etwas zu beachten bzw. Empfehlungen?



da sind meist zwei wachse dabei. das zeug ist eh richtig schön klebrig wenns mal warm geworden ist. also sparsam verwenden, sonst bappst du dir damit das poliergut zu, und musst dann erstmal wieder kratzen oder lange wegpolieren. bohrmaschine geht übrigens noch den tick besser als akkubohrer - mehr leistung - mehr power. villeicht ne gebrauchte von ebay ? ist auf jeden fall besser als den guten fein akkuschrauber zu dmeolieren damit.


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Mai 2008)

SOOOO...

Ich hab mir jetzt so ein Polierset geholt und ja, es funktioniert sehr gut!

Die linke Kurbel ist schon 'fertig' ist zwar kein Spiegel geworden aber wenn man das Radl im Stand anschaut ists echt sehr nett anzuschauen 

Bilder kommen die Tage.

Nochmals dickes danke!


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Mai 2008)

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen Felgenflanken mit Nevr Dull zu behandeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Mai 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen Felgenflanken mit Nevr Dull zu behandeln ?



was willste denn damit machen ? säubern geht sicherlich - aber ne glatte und rutschige felgenflanke ist ja nun bei felgenbremsen nicht das erstrebenswerte ...  habe aber auch schon drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte, besser gesagt hab ich es mittlerweile schon, die Flanken der Spinergys säubern da die schon etwas dunkel und sehr dreckig ausgesehen haben.
Kurz bevor ich dann anfangen wollte hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie z.B.: über Materialabrieb oder wie Du schon gesagt hast das es zu glatt werden könnte etc.!?
Naja also sauber sind sie jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder und wenn ich die das nächste mal Fahre werd ich ja merken obs zu glatt geworden ist.


----------



## Kint (14. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> SOOOO...
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt so ein Polierset geholt und ja, es funktioniert sehr gut!
> 
> ...





udn das ist nur ne taiwan cpi kurbel - was ist dann erst bei ner xtr möglich....  





nach dem polierset nochmal mit nevr dull rüber, dass holt das letzte raus - udn wichtig : ganz zum schluss nach dem abreiben nochmal mit was mit großer oberfläche drüber ( omas alter strickpullover - muttis microfasertuch etc) das holt den rest der poliermittel aus allen ritzen.....


----------



## Master | Torben (15. Mai 2008)

So sieht des aus (wurde mittlerweile schon paar mal gefahren).







Auf der rechten Seite der Kurbel sieht man ein paar Kratzer... dort bin ich noch nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Polierarbeit... wird also nochmal drübergegangen.


Edit: Wo ich mir grad nochmal das Bild von deinem Polierset anschaue - ich hab selbiges  aber nach dem ersten mal Polieren sieht mein dunkles Polierwachs schon mehr mitgenommen aus


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Edit: Wo ich mir grad nochmal das Bild von deinem Polierset anschaue - ich hab selbiges  aber nach dem ersten mal Polieren sieht mein dunkles Polierwachs schon mehr mitgenommen aus



ist doch sehr gut geworden... ich würde mir da jetzt keinen weiteren stress machen sondrn eifnach wenn du das rad die nächsten male aufbockst immer mal mit nevr dull rübergehen - dann gehn di ekratzerchen mit der zeit von allein weg.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ist doch sehr gut geworden... ich würde mir da jetzt keinen weiteren stress machen sondrn eifnach wenn du das rad die nächsten male aufbockst immer mal mit nevr dull rübergehen - dann gehn di ekratzerchen mit der zeit von allein weg.



...und es kommen ja eh beim Fahren welche dazu. Ich würde sie auch so lassen, sonst poliert man sich tot und trägt ja über die Zeit auch Material ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. Juli 2008)

Kram kram Tread hoch hol: Hey jungs mal ne frage. Ich hab nen altes Ghost, müsste ca von 1998 sein. Das Rad hat mich all die Jahre treu begleitet. Bei über 30 000km hat dann der 2 Rad Computer den Geist aufgegeben. Mitlerweile müsste es aber die 50 000 km geknackt haben. Nach dem ich einen Haarriss im HInterbau entdeckte, habe ich das ganze Rad demontiert. Nur irgendwie kann ich es nicht einfach an der Wand hängen lassen. Binn damit zum Radladen, dort kam dann heraus: Der vermeindliche Hariss ist nur nen Kratzer. (Puh) Also wird das Rad wieder aufgebaut. Und wenn ich schon dabei binn alles neu zu machen könnte auch der Rahmen ein wenig Pflege vertragen.
In meiner früheren Dummheit habe ich mal Kleber mit einem Schraubenzieher abgekrazt..aber auch sonst hat der Rahmen viele Kratzer und der Klarlack ist an manchen Stellen nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Was würdet ihr mir raten? Einfach mit Alu Politur loslegen? (Die Kratzer wird das wohl nicht beseitigen..) Wo in der CH wäre Never Dull erhältlich? Muss ich den Klarlack vor der Arbeit mit Alu Politur entfernen?

Mfg


----------



## Master | Torben (15. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich mich auch gleich mal wieder melden 

Was nehmt ihr um alte Farbe runter zu holen? Beize? Spezieller will ich meine Judy XL von 98 polieren aber da sind zwei Farbschichten drauf...


----------



## mini.tom (15. Juli 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich auch gleich mal wieder melden
> 
> Was nehmt ihr um alte Farbe runter zu holen? Beize? Spezieller will ich meine Judy XL von 98 polieren aber da sind zwei Farbschichten drauf...



grüneck abbeizer - geht prima 
siehe hier 



weitere polierte tiele in meiner galerie unter 94´ Gt Zaskar Eloxiert + von Hand polierte Part´s
viel spass 
mfg
tom


----------



## KaZuO (16. Juli 2008)

Dichlormethan ist das Stichwort!
Schafft sogar Pulverbeschichtung und greift das Alu keinesfalls an, wie sonst lauge- oder säurehaltige Mittel.
Wenn ich wieder daheim bin sach ich euch wie mein benutztes Zeug heisst.


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Juli 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> udn das ist nur ne taiwan cpi kurbel - was ist dann erst bei ner xtr möglich....



Sehr viel 






Ps: Bald im STS Lobo 

> Das SET ausm Baumarkt ist TOP.Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## baldur75 (17. Juli 2008)

Moin,
kleine Frage am Rande:
Die Luster Lace Produkte, wo bekommt man die?
Speziell die Bänder! Scheint ja vom handling her nicht schlecht zu sein.
Und: Wenn ich damit Oberflächen behandeln will, die ich zuvor mit Nevr Dull behandelt habe, wird es dann besser oder eher rauher?

Danke


----------



## Janikulus (17. Juli 2008)

baldur88 schrieb:


> Die Luster Lace Produkte, wo bekommt man die?



wewewe ibä punkt de 

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...=77&query=luster+lace&sourceid=mozilla-search

oder shopping bei google

http://www.google.de/products?source=ig&hl=de&rlz=&=&q=luster lace&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

 Gruss,
Paul


----------



## baldur75 (17. Juli 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wewewe ibä punkt de
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/search/search...=77&query=luster+lace&sourceid=mozilla-search
> 
> ...



Alles klar danke Dir. 
Ich dachte, dass es das eventuell auch bei ATU oder sonst wo um die Ecke gibt.

Gruss Michel


----------



## Janikulus (17. Juli 2008)

ja vielleicht in so Ami-Bikeschuppen, die haben es ja gerne wenn Chrom glänzt!


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juli 2008)

baldur88 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke Dir.
> Ich dachte, dass es das eventuell auch bei ATU oder sonst wo um die Ecke gibt.
> 
> Gruss Michel


 

loius, gericke, etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Profis,

ich habe da auch ein kleines GT-Projekt am Start. Zum Polieren habe ich allerdings Fragen:


1. Wie ist denn das mit Abbeizer, reicht es den Rahmen damit einzupinseln oder muss er drin liegen? Wie ist es denn, den Rahmen alternativ mit einer Drahtbürste auf der Bohrmaschine abzuschleifen?

2. Bekomme ich einen Stahlrahmen denn in einem ähnlichen Glanz hin wie Alu-Rahmen und -Teile?

3. Ich habe recht hübsche Mavic X223 Disc Felgen besorgt, die sind zwar silber, aber matt. Ist das auch Lack oder nur eine Oberflächenaufrauhung? 



Ich würde mich sehr über einige Antworten freuen,

Philip


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hallo Profis,
> 
> ich habe da auch ein kleines GT-Projekt am Start. Zum Polieren habe ich allerdings Fragen:
> 
> ...



Zu den Fragen :

1. 
am besten den Lack mit grobem Schmirgel ( 80 - 120er KÃ¶rnung )anschleifen . Dadurch wird die OberflÃ¤che der Lackschicht vergrÃ¶Ãert und der Abbeizer kann besser in die tieferen Lagen der Lackierung vordringen. Es reicht dann ein einpinseln des Rahmens und der Lack geht im Regelfall ( vorrausgesetzt es ist keine Pulverbeschichtung ) sehr einfach ab.
Bohrmaschine ist dann nicht nÃ¶tig - DrahtbÃ¼rste ist bei Alurahmen fehl am Platze !

Meine Empfehlung : beim Ã¶rtlichen Maler KRÃHE Abbeizer besorgen !
Das Zeug ist ziemlich das radikalste legale Mittel und ist mit 12,- â¬ pro 1L Kanister sehr gÃ¼nstig !

2.
NEIN - Stahl lÃ¤sst sich zwar polieren aber der Glanz ist nur von kurzer Dauer, da Stahl mit Sauerstoff / Luftfeuchtigkeit / Wasser sofort reagiert und unweigerlich profanen Rost bildet

3.
Die MAVIC sind eloxoiert - das ist kein Lack !
Polieren von eloxal geht nicht


Dann allgemeines : 

*Eloxalschicht entfernen :*

Zum enteloxieren von Teilen benutzt man herkÃ¶mmlichen AbfluÃreiniger ( Ãtznatron Chemische Bezeichnung : NATRIUMHYDROXID ) . 
Gibts in jeder Apotheke oder Raifeisenmarkt. Kostet 1kg bei uns 4,- Euro.
Damit ist jede Eloxalschicht in 15 - 30 Sekunden runter !!
Dremel und sonstige mechanische Methoden sind dann nur noch nÃ¶tig zum polieren der Ecken !! 
Alternativ geht auch Edelstahlbeize - ist aber teurer !
Ergebniss ist das gleiche.

*ACHTUNG : Die auf den Ãtznatron Packungen und Edelstahlbeizen zu lesenden Gefahrenhinweise sind unbedingt zu beachten !!*

Enteloxieranleitung hier : http://www.rcindependent.com/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=5049

*Polieren von Aluteilen :*

Never Dull ist gut - aber nicht fÃ¼r Top Ergebnisse geeignet da die verwendete Baumwolle / Putzwolle viele grobfaserige Partikel enthÃ¤lt, die Kratzer ins weiche Aluminium machen.
Da ich seit Jahren im Motorradtuning tÃ¤tig bin und viele Biker polierte Teile haben wollen , arbeite ich mit mehreren Polieren der Branche zusammen und alle benutzen durch die bank fast nur ein Mittel um dauernden und anhaltenden High End Spiegelglanz zu erhalten : *BELGOM ALU *!!!

Das BELGOM ist das beste was ich kenne ( und was es fÃ¼r Alu gibt ).
Mein Felgenpolier Betrieb hat mir das mal vor X Jahren empfohlen und seither nehm ich es : es gibt nix besseres !
Das Zeug ist nur fÃ¼r Alu ( und andere Weichmetalle ) , bei Chrom etc funktioniert es gar nicht !

Allerdings hat die Flasche auch Ihren Preis: 250ml kosten im Handel 19,- Euro...

Aber dafÃ¼r bekommt man dann solche Ergebnisse :






Anwendung von BELGOM ist denkbar einfach :
- Teile gut poliern mit Schwabbelscheibe oder von Hand
- feuchten feinporigen Schwamm nehmen ( Besser als Baumwolle: denn mit dem Schaumstoff des Schwamms gibts keine Krartzer !!)
- BELGOM ALU gut SchÃ¼tteln, auf Schwamm auftragen
- Polieren bis der gewÃ¼nschte Glanzgrad erreicht ist
- mit viel Wasser abwaschen
- mit Autoplierwatte nachpolieren

*DANN GANZ WICHTIG - GILT FÃR ALLE POLIERMITTEL :*

Nach dem polieren das polierte Teil zuerst mit Seifenwasser abwaschen , dann mit Polierwatte und Spiritus / NitroverdÃ¼nnung / Aceton reinigen !!

*Ihr fragt warum :*
in jedem Poliermittel befinden sich dem Salmiakgeist verwandte LÃ¶sungen die die Eloxalschicht des Alus aufbrechen und dafÃ¼r sorgen das der Glanz Ã¼berhaupt erst entsteht. Diese LÃ¶sungen haben eine starke Reaktionskraft und setzen sich in den Poren des Alus fest.
Sie regieren leider auch noch nach der Politur mit dem Alu und sorgen indirekt dafÃ¼r das des polierte Alu zum Teil strÃ¤rker mit der Luft reagiert.
Wenn nun diese LÃ¶sungen mit Seifenwasser aus den Aluporen gewaschen werden und mittels Brennspirtus etc neutralisiert werden habt ihr einen viel lÃ¤nger anhaltenden Glanz !


Es gibt sogar von LUSTER ein Mittel namens LUSTER SEAL das die Aluporen verschlieÃt und eine dÃ¼nne Schutzschicht Ã¼ber das Alu zieht. Dann habt ihr alles getan um maximal lang anhaltenden Glanz zu erhalten !


----------



## mini.tom (20. Juli 2008)

hi MEGATEC
vielen vielen dank für deine mühen  das nenne ich mal eine sorgfältig beschreibene information 
deine tip´s sind schon auf meiner festplatte gespeichert 
ich werde meinen polierten teilen mal erzählen von wem ich diese anregungen bekommen habe 
danke nochmals 
mfg
tom


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Juli 2008)

Hey Megatec!

Vielen Dank für diese sehr ausführliche Beschreibung. Von Leuten wir dir lebt das Forum, Respekt!!!

Gruß...

Philip


----------



## baldur75 (21. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese sehr ausführliche Beschreibung. Von Leuten wir dir lebt das Forum, Respekt!!!


 Alle Achtung dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen. Hilft mir grade ungemein.
Danke,
Gruss Micha


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juli 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Aber dafür bekommt man dann solche Ergebnisse :



Nur leider hat von uns niemand eine Anlage zum maschinellen Kugelpolieren,bzw Hochglanzverdichten 

Ansonsten sind solche Ergebnisse leider nichtmal annähernd erreichbar.Selbst mit 'Wundermitteln.

So sieht nach Wochen harter Arbeit meine XT Anlage aus...das noch hochglanzverdichet..*schwärm*






Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Melnibone (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Hab am Wochenende endlich mein Zassi bekommen. Hatte vorher schon diesen Thread entdeckt und mich nun gleich mit Nevr Dull an die Arbeit gemacht, da es echt eine Auffrischung nötig hatte. Ich bin vom Ergebnis abslout begeistert. Für "ein bißchen" Handarbeit kann man echt nicht meckern, und die Anwendung ist nun wirklich kinderleicht. Also wer sich bisher nicht getraut hat, oder einfach zu faul war: Aufraffen, es lohnt sich!!



Gruß!

Micha


----------



## MEGATEC (21. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Nur leider hat von uns niemand eine Anlage zum maschinellen Kugelpolieren,bzw Hochglanzverdichten
> 
> Ansonsten sind solche Ergebnisse leider nichtmal annähernd erreichbar.Selbst mit 'Wundermitteln.
> 
> ...



Hi Rafa,
Die YAMAHA Deckel sind weder Kugelpoliert noch hochglanzverdichtet 

*ABER :* ich muß zugeben es hat einen Grund warum die Deckel so glänzen, denn in den YAMAHA Deckeln ist so gut wie kein Magnesium !
Deshalb dieser abartige Glanz ( frisch nach dem polieren von meinem Polierer).

Das solche Ergebnisse materialabhänging sind sollte logisch sein - das eine leichte + stark belastete XT / XTR Kurbel aus einem anderen Material ist, als ein unbelasteter Motordeckel der nur der Zierde dient, sollte auch jedem einleuchten.

Denn : die XT / XTR Kurbeln haben eben jenen hohen Magnesiumanteil ( meines Wissens auch noch nen Schuß Scandium + Titanoxid ) damit sie extrem leicht + stabil sind. Darum ist es auch selbst mit Hochglanzverdichten und Kugelpolieren unmöglich bei diesen Teilen einen solchen Glanz zu erreichen, weil eben jenes Magnesium das ganz einfach verhindert : den Magnesium ist nicht polierbar!!
Das gleiche gilt ebenso für Bremsarmaturen; Hebel, Vorbauten und Alulenker aus ähnlichen Materialien. 
All diese Teile sehen im Regelfall nicht lange schön aus nach dem Polieren, weil das Magnesium zu den am stärksten an der Luft oxidierenden Metallen gehört - siehe hier : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnesium#Eigenschaften

*Ein kompetenter Polierer hätte Dich auf sowas vorher hingewiesen !!*

Scandium Rahmen / Teile sind zum Teil auch nur mit sehr zweifelhaften Ergebnissen polierbar, da der Anteil an Lithium ebenfalls für eine schnelle Oxidation sorgt : an der Luft wird es auch sehr schnell matt und es bildet sich eine dünne gelbliche Oxidschicht.

Jedoch ist es bei Alurahmen die aus normalem 60XX oder 70xx Alu sind, problemlos möglich sehr gute dauerhaft glänzende Endergebnisse zu erhalten - und zu solchen Ergebnissen braucht man halt ein _*"Wundermittel" *_der Profis und kein Produkt ausm Baumarkt !


Übrigens - hier mal Postings ausm forum von Leuten die die selben positiven Erfahrungen wie ich mit BELGOM gemacht haben : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306609&highlight=belgom

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299766&highlight=belgom

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190868&highlight=belgom&page=2


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juli 2008)

Naja,also beraten hin oder her.Ich mache hier ehrlich gesagt keine Kunst draus,und lege einfach los.

Die XTR Kurbel die ich gemacht habe,ging aber erstaunlich gut.Mir ist aber aufgefallen dass das Material recht "weich" is.Sieht leider nur im Neuzustand so toll aus.Ein WE im Bikepark,und die Sache geht von Anfang los.






Aktuell der Lobo Hinterbau.Is ne 60er oder 70er Easton Serie.Absoluter Horror durch die vielen Kratzer.











Bei näheren betrachten erkennt man schon Schwächen,und das ärgert mich schon arg

>Nach wie vor sind die XT Bremsen das schlimmste was ich jemals poliert hab.
-Das Material ist abartig uneben (Griffe/Sättel)
-Die Ecken sind sehr schlecht zugänglich
-Der Glanz geht sehr schlecht raus aus dem Material.Ich mache mehr Kratzer als Glanz?

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen die Teile einem Fachmann zu überlassen (Kugelpolieren/Hochglanzverdichten)

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (21. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die XTR Kurbel die ich gemacht habe,ging aber erstaunlich gut.Mir ist aber aufgefallen dass das Material recht "weich" is.Sieht leider nur im Neuzustand so toll aus.Ein WE im Bikepark,und die Sache geht von Anfang los.



kleiner Tip: SCOTCHGUARD !
Das ist eine hochabriebfeste durchsichtige zuschneidbare Steinschlagschutzfolie ausm Autozubehör, die normalerweise an exponierten Stellen ( Kotflügeln, Türschweller etc ) gegen Steinschläge eingesetzt wird.
Gibts bei ATU oder D&W !
Hab ich am Unterrohr meines Stumpi - kann ich nur empfehlen.




SpeedyR schrieb:


> Aktuell der Lobo Hinterbau.Is ne 60er oder 70er Easton Serie.Absoluter Horror durch die vielen Kratzer.
> 
> Bei näheren betrachten erkennt man schon Schwächen,und das ärgert mich schon arg
> 
> ...



Mit was poliertst Du und wie ?


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juli 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> kleiner Tip: SCOTCHGUARD !
> Das ist eine hochabriebfeste durchsichtige zuschneidbare Steinschlagschutzfolie ausm Autozubehör, die normalerweise an exponierten Stellen ( Kotflügeln, Türschweller etc ) gegen Steinschläge eingesetzt wird.
> Gibts bei ATU oder D&W !
> Hab ich am Unterrohr meines Stumpi - kann ich nur empfehlen.
> ...




Also erstmal Glasperlenstrahlen auf der Arbeit
>Danach glätten.Ich habe von Scotch/3M Schaumgummi Schleifklötze in 3 Stärken grob mittel fein.Das feine zum schluss is ein 800er,auf welches ich immer abwechselnd Polierpaste auftrage.Habe Sonax,P23,und Nevr Dull.Das Sonax Zeug und P23 geht wirklich gut.Das Nevr Dull is irgendwie nüschts..für die Ecken hab ich zusätzlich so Polierstifte für die Bohrmaschine.

Auf dem Schleifbock habe ich 2 grosse Filzscheiben .erstmal die grobe.Ist leider eher was für "Flächen".Dann eine feine,-ist aus einzelnen Tüchern zusammengenäht,und eher weicher.Hier trage ich auch etwas politur auf.

Hier muss ich aber aufpassen.Je wärmer es wird,umso schlechter gehts.Hab ich bislang am ärgsten bei den Kurbeln gemerkt.

Zum schluss habe ich noch eine "saubere" zum auspolieren,die ich aufm Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine aufspanne.

Die letzten 2 Gänge wiederholle ich immer abwechselnd.Also politur mit feiner Scheibe.Dann auspolieren.Und wieder politur...

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MEGATEC (21. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Also erstmal Glasperlenstrahlen auf der Arbeit



*GANZ SCHLECHT !!*
Durch das Strahlen wird die Oberfläche verdichtet, und zum Teil Strahlgut ins Material getrieben. 
Hierdurch wird das Endergebniss immer schlecht !




SpeedyR schrieb:


> Danach glätten.Ich habe von Scotch/3M Schaumgummi Schleifklötze in 3 Stärken grob mittel fein.Das feine zum schluss is ein 800er,auf welches ich immer abwechselnd Polierpaste auftrage.Habe Sonax,P23,und Nevr Dull.Das Sonax Zeug und P23 geht wirklich gut.Das Nevr Dull is irgendwie nüschts..für die Ecken hab ich zusätzlich so Polierstifte für die Bohrmaschine.



Nur bis 800er gehst Du ??
Wenn ich die LTS Schwingenteile vor mir liegen hätte gäbs folgende Vorgehensweise ( empfehlung von meinem Polierer ):
1. 
mit Exzenterschleifer und 220er / 320er Körnung Dellen + Kratzer ausschleifen. Alternativ danach mit dem Schleifbock + Polierwachs hellgrün mittel für Alu vorpolieren um grobe Kratzer zu glätten.

2.
von Hand mit 600er , dann 800er dann 1200er nass Schleifen bis im Material keine Macken , lunker etc. mehr zu sehen sind.
wenns wie ein "Affenar$ch" glänzen soll, würd ich sogar bis 1500er gehen....




SpeedyR schrieb:


> Auf dem Schleifbock habe ich 2 grosse Filzscheiben .erstmal die grobe.



die ist nach dem 1200er überflüssig - wird im Regelfall eh nur zum auspolieren von Kratzern verwendet !



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Dann eine feine,-ist aus einzelnen Tüchern zusammengenäht,und eher weicher.Hier trage ich auch etwas politur auf.



*Keine Politur !!*
Polierwachs Hochglanz Alu grün - sehrfein auftragen.
Das material wird durch das Polierwachs "oberflächengeglättet" und für die Handpolitur vorbereitet !
Und was für eine feine ist das - aus welchem Material ?
*BAUMWOLLE ??*

Auch ganz schlecht: mein Tip = *Flanellpolierring *!!
Damit bekommt man Super Ergebnisse - Baumwolle ist zu grob...



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hier muss ich aber aufpassen.Je wärmer es wird,umso schlechter gehts.Hab ich bislang am ärgsten bei den Kurbeln gemerkt.



Logo: ohne Wachs erwärmt sich das Alu durch die Scheibe ( Reibung ) enorm, das Alu wird weich und die Schwabbelscheibe "frisst" sich ins Material !!
Für Alu geeignete Scheiben + Polierwachse gibts hier : 
http://www.polierbock.de/
sehr guter Shop, mit vielen Tips am Tel und Top Ware !
Nur zu empfehlen.



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Zum schluss habe ich noch eine "saubere" zum auspolieren,die ich aufm Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine aufspanne.
> 
> Die letzten 2 Gänge wiederholle ich immer abwechselnd.Also politur mit feiner Scheibe.Dann auspolieren.Und wieder politur...
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



Eigentlich unnötig - denn wenn eine saubere Vorarbeit geleistet wurde reicht es nach oben beschriebener Methode einfach von Hand + BELGOM auf Hochglanz zu polieren. Dann reinigen nicht vergessen und fertig


----------



## baldur75 (20. August 2008)

Hi,
habe aus Blödsinn einfach mal mein Digitalmicroskop auf meinen frisch polierten Panterarahmen gehalten. Bei 200 facher Vergrösserung sieht das dann so aus:
Eignet sich übrigens sehr gut um Haarrisse aufzuspüren.

Gruss Michel


----------



## oldman (29. August 2008)

kinners, wie kriege ich eine hartnäckige Pulverschicht von Kurbeln runter. Die Race Race LP hat den Abbeizer schlichtweg ausgelacht....


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kinners, wie kriege ich eine hartnäckige Pulverschicht von Kurbeln runter. Die Race Race LP hat den Abbeizer schlichtweg ausgelacht....



- Lack mit 80er schmirgel leicht anschleifen, damit die angriffsfläche des Abbeizers größer wird, zudem kann der Abbeizer in die tieferen Schichten vordringen

- KRÄHE Abbeizer besorgen ( örtlicher Maler, Lackiereien - Nix Baumarkt, das Zeug ist zu heftig und darf von denen nicht verkauft werden )

- Kurbel einschmieren : *ABRAKADABRA* - der Lack ist weg..

http://www.woodworking.de/cgi-bin/holzbearbeitungsmaschinen/webbbs_config.pl/noframes/read/3147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. August 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> - Lack mit 80er schmirgel leicht anschleifen, damit die angriffsfläche des Abbeizers größer wird, zudem kann der Abbeizer in die tieferen Schichten vordringen
> 
> - KRÄHE Abbeizer besorgen ( örtlicher Maler, Lackiereien - Nix Baumarkt, das Zeug ist zu heftig und darf von denen nicht verkauft werden )
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## KaZuO (29. August 2008)

Hier nun endlich die inzwischen vergessene Info zum Dichlormethan, oldman hat mich da mal dran erinnert:

Das zeug habe ich nur auf direkte Nachfrage beim Farbenhändler bekommen, sonst hätt der mir als Privatfutzi das nicht auf den tisch gestellt. die 750 ml dose hat etwa 5 Euro gekostet.

Und man muss Unterschreiben, dass man uber die gefahren belehrt worden ist und bekommt eine ausfühliche Anleitung dazu.

- das zeug is gelartig und haftet somit auch an senkrechen flächen.
- einfach mit nem Pinsel auftragen
- und echt am besten draussen machen, man riecht echt dass es giftig sein muss
- für meine gepulverte RF-Turbine hab ich 3 durchgänge gebraucht, war aber auch etwas ungeduldig, ruhig schonmal ne stunde oder mehr einwirken lassen
- besser gehts wohl auch wenn man die Oberfläche etwas anrauht, damit das zeug besser eindringen kann
- zum rauskratzen aus den ecken hab ich nen holzspachtel und so holzspiesse benutzt, auch dieses - wie heissen die nochmal - Poliervlies - na so wie dir rückseite dieser gelben schwämme, hat geholfen.

also Obacht und Viel Spass mit eurem blanken Alu.


----------



## dasmoo (4. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe gerade mal den Thread gelesen. Dabei stellt sich mir eine Frage, die Aluminiumteile von denen hier die Rede ist(, die hier so hartnäckig bearbeitet werden ) sind alle "unbehandelt", also rohes Aluminium, das poliert wurde oder sehe ich das falsch?
Anders gefragt, reicht eine solche Politur aus, um einen rohen Aluminiumrahmen vor Umwelteinflüssen ("Oxidation") zu schützen? Mein bisheriger Stand der Dinge war, dass Aluminium entweder gepulvert, eloxiert oder im rohen Zustand (Eigentschutz durch Oxidationsschicht) verwendet wird.
Hintergrund dieser Frage ist, dass ich mir einen rohen Aluminiumrahmen kaufen will und den dann schön aufpolieren will. Der Plan stand auch schon, bis man mir von einem rohen Aluminiumrahmen abgeraten hat/von der Nutzung eines unlackierten Rahmens.

Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar,

btw.: Einen dicken Löber für diesen Thread, sehr informativ.


----------



## KaZuO (7. September 2008)

Klar läuft das Alu mit der zeit an, dh es oxidiert. Das passiert mehr oder weniger je nach Oberfläche und Legierung. da is dann halt kurzes nachpolieren fällig.
Ob du nen rohen Alurahmen ohne zumindest klarlack in die optik einses "ballburnisched" (kugelpoliert, oberfläche verdichtet) Zaskars versetzen kannst wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber ich muß den Thread wohl auch nochmal ausgraben 

Bin gerade dabei mein Xizang vorzubereiten und scheitere noch *etwas* an der Politur des Rahmens. Er glänzt, hat auch keine zu tiefen Macken, aber mir scheint als würde ich beim Polieren immer wieder feine Kratzer und z.T. matte Stellen reinarbeiten. Derzeit benutze ich ein sehr "flauschiges" Microfaser-Vlies zum Polieren, als Mittelchen entweder NevrDull oder Unisol. 
Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Luster Laces bestellt, aber habt ihr evtl. noch einen guten Tipp für ein "Poliertuch"? Würd das Schätzchen ja gern mal aufbauen, aber erst wenn mir der Glanz paßt


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2009)

Netter Hobbyraum... Was sind das für Gabeln - sowohl einfach als auch Doppelbrücke? 
Ich nutze fürs grobe Autosol, dann NevrDull und danach nochmal einfache trockene Lackpolierwatte - die holt auch den letzten NevrDull Kram noch raus. Die Watte kann man auch gut mit Politur nutzen. Aber ob die jetzt feiner ist als das Microfasermaterial?


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2009)

Quasi die normale Wattebausch-Geschichte, wie man sie auch beim Auto benutzt? Das wäre noch eine Idee. Ich war halt erstaunt, da ich die blinden Stellen vom Polieren bei Kupfer kannte, aber Titan ja eigentlich eher härter sein sollte... weiß ich ja, was ich mal probieren kann 

Die 3 Gabeln sind White Brothers. Vorn links eine XC-4, dahinter eine AT-4 und die Doppelbrücke ist eine UD-150 DH. Mag die Dinger sehr gern


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2009)

Lasst doch die Gabeln. Das Schaltwerk ist doch viel schöner


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2009)

Im Gegensatz zum Rahmen hat das auch seine "Frischzellenkur" schon hinter sich. Hatte es sich nach über 10 Jahren verdient


----------



## Syborg (4. Februar 2009)

die Kratzer kommen von Deinem Microfasertuch. Hatte ich auch mal. Ich nutze Nevr-Dull für grössere Flächen, und Luster Lace Polierbänder für die etwas schwer zugänglichen Stellen. Für grössere Kratzer habe ich auch noch Autosol im Einsatz. Zum Polieren nehme ich einfach ein weiches Baumwolltuch oder eben Polierwatte.

Dein Xizang sieht doch schon ganz gut aus !

Gruss Syborg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2009)

Nö, das Schaltwerk macht mich nun nicht so an, schon zu bunt... Aber die Gabeln sind so schön schlicht designt - gefallen mir *richtig* gut! Wär ja mal ne Abwechslung zu einer schicken Italienerin.
Aber zur Not kannst du ja vielleicht auch den Schminkschrank der Hausdame plündern - die Wattepads zum Abschminken sind bestimmt nix anderes. (?)


----------



## muttipullover (4. Februar 2009)

Was hat es denn mit dem Autosol auf sich?
Was erreicht man damit?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Februar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit dem Autosol auf sich?
> Was erreicht man damit?
> GruÃ Steffen


Wie Syborg schon sagte - damit lassen sich etwas grÃ¶Ãere Kratzer recht schnell auspolieren und es ist nicht viel Nacharbeit nÃ¶tig. Mit nem sauberen Tuch drÃ¼ber und schon hat man ein recht anschauliches "Bling Bling"-Ergebnis! Das Zeug wird auf Schiffen oftmals zum polieren der Metall- bzw. Messingteile verwendet. Und es war neulich bei Wreesemann fÃ¼r 1,50â¬ pro Tube im Angebot!


----------



## muttipullover (4. Februar 2009)

Und welches Produkt nehmt ihr da genau?
https://www.autosol.de/cgibin/dc-shop-sql.cgi?t=content&readkundencookie=1


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Februar 2009)

Wow! Hab noch gar nicht gewusst, dass diese Firma so ein großes Angebot hat! Also ich nutze "Edel-Chromglanz".


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2009)

@syborg: Dank dir  Ich hab den Rahmen so ja schon poliert, aber die matten Stellen wollt ich halt gern noch raus haben. Das hauptsächlich. Ich hatte mich fast schon zufrieden gegeben und dachte mir dann "nein, da hat er was Besseres verdient"  Da werde ich die Watte mal probieren.

@tofu: Das Schaltwerk sollte am Ende allerdings wieder ins Konzept passen. Ganz dezent und zurückhaltend mit Farben ist nicht so meine Art  Hättest das Rad mal in seinen "wilden Tagen" erleben sollen, DAS war bunt


----------



## Syborg (5. Februar 2009)

ich nutze auch das Edel-Chromglanz, werd aber auch demnächst diese Aluminium-Politur ausprobieren, von deren Existenz ich bisher nichts wusste.

Um Schaltwerke, Umwerfer etc. zu säubern und zu polieren nehm ich auch  mal nen Dremel 400 Digital zur Hand.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Spass beim polieren 

Gruss Syborg


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2009)

Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmals für die Tips  Heut hab ich den Rahmen mal mit "Luster Lace" und Watte poliert, echt erstklassig. Glänzt jetzt so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, glatt und ohne daß mir matte Stellen auffallen würden. Richtig schick und toll anzuwenden. Sehr stark!


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2009)

Na das ist doch ein amtliches Ergebnis!  Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt (mit White Brothers?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2009)

Danke! Mit White Brothers natürlich


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmals für die Tips  Heut hab ich den Rahmen mal mit "Luster Lace" und Watte poliert, echt erstklassig. Glänzt jetzt so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, glatt und ohne daß mir matte Stellen auffallen würden. Richtig schick und toll anzuwenden. Sehr stark!



Gratulation zu dem beeindruckenden Ergebnis und auch von mir viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Kurze Frage: Sind das die original Decals des Xizangs?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2009)

Danke! Bei den Decals fragst du mich was. Ich habe es so gekauft, ja. Und sie schauen widerspenstig aus (wie die originalen Decals). Im Forum habe ich auch schon einmal ein Xizang mit solchen Decals gesehen und im 97er GT Katalog (den man online findet) ist es auch mit blauen Decals abgebildet. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, daß sie original sind (deswegen bleiben sie auch trotz kleinerer Macken drauf  ).


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2009)

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Du verbaust nicht zufällig blaue Naben?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2009)

"It depends"  Da ist noch ein sehr schönes Pärchen zu verkaufen, nach dem ich Ausschau halte. Das wäre mein Wunsch-Kandidat.
Mein eigentlicher Laufradsatz hat rote Naben, was auch zu ein paar der restlichen Teile gut passen würde. Und durch einen kürzlichen Komplettrad-Kauf hätte ich noch einen Satz silberner GT-Hadley Naben. Denke da muß ich echt schauen, wie die Sache wirkt, wenn der Rest soweit zusammen ist. Das wird sicher alles in Stufen nochmal geprüft und geändert werden, im ersten Anlauf hab ich's noch nie geschafft ein Rad so hin zu stellen wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Gratulation zu dem beeindruckenden Ergebnis und auch von mir viel Spaß beim Aufbau.
> 
> Kurze Frage: Sind das die original Decals des Xizangs?



JA!!!!!!!

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironmann5 (25. April 2009)

Hallo Leute was ist den mit dem Klarlack ist den nicht auf den Rädern eine schicht klar lack drauf, und wenn geht der mit Never Dal auch gleich mit ab. Oder muß ich den mit einem anderen Mittel erst weg machen.


----------



## maatik (15. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin immer noch unsicher wie ich als PolierDummie am Besten vorgehen sollte.

Ich habe das hier:




LTS Thermoplast 

Ich möchte die Fräsmuffen am Hauptrahmen aufarbeiten sowie den kompletten Hinterbau.
Es soll definitiv kein Spiegelglanz werden sondern einfach hübsch wieder dastehen.
Will es per Hand machen.

Dieses NevrDull: ist ja ne Watte, ist da auch Poliermittel in der Watte oder brauch ich da noch was?
Reicht NevrDull alleine um zu einem ordentlichen Ergebnis zu kommen?
Benötige ich NACH der Behandlung mit NevrDull noch etwas?

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schonmal .-)
Gruss maat


----------



## ceo (15. November 2015)

guckmal hier


----------



## maatik (15. November 2015)

Yo, danke dir, aber dieses Ergebnis ist mir too much, zumal es wohl auch immer wieder Arbeit Bedarf um es aufzufrischen.
Was meinst du zu meinem Rahmen, kann ich den mit NevrDull und ??? wieder auffrischen?

Ich hab da echt gar keinen Plan und will auch nix falsch machen 

Gruss maat


----------



## ceo (15. November 2015)

meiner erfahrung nach ist nevrdull wie eine verkaufslackierung, sieht schnell nice aus, hält aber nicht lange. die kombination aus belgom und lusterlaces hat sich bei mir bewährt. du kannst sicher nevrdull nutzen. da macht man auch nix verkehrt, geht halt aber auch besser und nachhaltiger.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. November 2015)

Hallo,

da ich das "Polieren" am LTS Thermo auch schon hinter mir habe, die Empfehlung Luster Laces oder Ecromal samt Polierstreifen zu nehmen.

Durch die Rundungen der Muffen kommst Du mit Streifen am besten hin. 1x umwickeln und dann Hin und Her.

Die eckigen Stellen dann mit Nevr Dull. Wird nicht ganz so glänzend werden, aber immerhin..Nevr Dull kanste immer nehmen, gibt auch ne dünne Konservierungsschicht, aber begrenzt haltbar. Auf jeden Fall unschädlich und hinterläßt im Gegensatz zur Politur keine Reste in etwaigen Muffenspalten.

Ansonsten bitte nicht so viel fragen, mehr nach Deinem Signatur-Spruch handeln 

Viel Erfolg!

VG
peru


----------



## maatik (15. November 2015)

Hey ceo, peru73,

Hehe, ja "just do it!" -->der LTS ist mir aber zu schade um völlig unwissend drauflos zu polieren und vielleicht irgendwas unumkehrbar zu versauen 

Nach meiner Recherche und Euren Tips würde ich folgendes angehen:

Vorbehandlung (Kratzer rausmachen)
- erstmal einfach mit Wasser und T-Shirt reinigen
- dann mit 220er / 320er Körnung abschleifen
- dann mit 1000er nachschleifen (nass: was ist das eigentlich? einfaches Wasser zugeben?)
- dann mit Seifenwasser die Schleifreste entfernen, einfach abwaschen damit

Polieren:
- NevrDull ODER Belgum, klar Rundungen an den Fräsmuffen mit Lusterlaces
- dann mit T-Shirt? Reste wegwischen

Nachbehandlung:
- mit was kann ich das Ergebnis weitgehend konservieren? Gibts da irgendwelche Versiegelungen?

Mir ist halt wichtig das es nicht so perfekt glänzt wie bei ceo, weil die Fräsmuffen des Hauptrahmens naturgemäß auch nicht glänzen, sondern aufgrund ihrer Oberflächenstruktur eher matt wirken.

Gruss maat


----------



## ceo (15. November 2015)

würde eher mit 600er anfangen zu schleifen und selbst dass macht riefen. ja, nassschleifpapier benutzt man mit normalem wasser. einweichen hilft. zum nachreinigen finde ich bremsenreiniger und küchenrolle gut, reinigt und entfettet, löst aber meines wissens keine klebstoffe an. so oder so ist's 'ne dreckige aktion. lusterlaces machen auch spuren, die man mit belgom aber wieder loswird. der polierprofi hier heisst @SYN-CROSSIS


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. November 2015)

Hallo,

also ich glaube Du verwechselst da was...was syncrossis macht ist die Politur mit Hanf und Schwabbelscheibe, da kannste mit Schmirgel vorschleifen, dort macht das Sinn.

Aber auf keinen Fall wenn Du nur mit Polierpaste ran willst. Wenn Du Schleifpapier nimmst, dann wirste auf jeden Fall das Thermoplast mit treffen und vor allem Kratzer erzeugen, die Du dann mit Hanf und Schwabelscheibe entfernen musst. Mit Schleifpapier willst Du das bei der Muffenform sicherlich nicht machen, glaub es mir.

Wie passt die Vorgehensweise aus #99 zu Deiner Aussage aus #96? Erst ist Dir ein Ergebnis too much, dann willst die ganz großen Geschütze auffahren....

Nimm einfach Polierstreifen und lass angelaufenes Alu wieder glänzen. Wenn Du mit Schleifpapier anfängst, dann wirds ne RIESEN-nummer, so wie ceo schon gesagt hat, denn dann hast Du 100% Kratzer drin. Und dann musst Du mit Hanf und Schwabbelscheibe ran.

Nochmal der Tipp aus Erfahrung: nimm einfach Luster Laces, Nevr Dull oder ne andere vorgeschlagene Politur mach es und erfreu Dich des Glanzes. MEHR macht keinen Sinn. Und bitte nicht das Hochglanzpolieren von Metallen mit dem Polieren mittels Paste oder Polituren verwechseln.

Wenn Du wie Du oben sagst absolut keine Ahnung hast davon, dann würde ich die Nummer mit Schleifpapier gaaaaanz schnell wieder vergessen...

Und nochmal: just do it gemäß der o.g Ratschläge 

Wenn Du mal hochglanzpolierte Muffen eines Thermoplasts sehen willst, dann such mal nach den Bildern von SpeedyRs GT Lob Thermoplast. Der hat seine Alumuffen hochglanzpoliert und dazu brauchste das Ausschleifen von Kratzern, für Deine Absichten jedoch nicht. 

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (15. November 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Schleifpapier nimmst, dann wirste auf jeden Fall das Thermoplast mit treffen und vor allem Kratzer erzeugen


wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf jeden fall muss der plastikbereich vernünftig abgeklebt sein. das muss man doch nicht dazusagen, odä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (15. November 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wie passt die Vorgehensweise aus #99 zu Deiner Aussage aus #96? Erst ist Dir ein Ergebnis too much, dann willst die ganz großen Geschütze auffahren....



Hey peru73, das Schleifen will ich nicht wirklich an den Fräsmuffen machen. Der Rahmen hat am Hinterbau Chainsuck, das ist die Einzige Stelle wo ich mal ran müsste mit dem Schleifen (stimmt, konntest du nicht wissen, mein Fehler).

Dennoch, Danke Euch Beiden!


----------



## Raze (16. November 2015)

Hallo, sind die Muffen eloxiert?

Wenn nein, kannst Du die nach sauberen Abkleben auch zum größten Teil mit dem DREMEL und einer Filsscheibe aufpolieren. Die Chainsuckspuren würde ich auch nach dem Herausschleifen mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier maschinell aufpolieren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. November 2015)

Hi,

die Muffen sind roh....kein Elox drauf..ich hab die Ecken und Kanten auch mit dem Dremel bearbeitet und das reicht vom Glanz her völlig...

VG
peru


----------



## frohni (27. Dezember 2015)

kann man Never Dull auch auf eloxierte Rahmen anwenden oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?

bei meinen Ball Burnished's hat es immer gut funktioniert aber bei eloxiert habe ich leider keine Erfahrung damit...

besten Dank!


----------



## Kruko (27. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Eloxal runter soll, dann mal zu. Die Frage kann man sich eigentlich aber selbst beantworten.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (27. Dezember 2015)

frohni schrieb:


> kann man Never Dull auch auf eloxierte Rahmen anwenden oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
> 
> bei meinen Ball Burnished's hat es immer gut funktioniert aber bei eloxiert habe ich leider keine Erfahrung damit...
> 
> besten Dank!



Man geht doch auch nicht mit Stahlwolle durch eine mit Teflon beschichtete Pfanne oder?!?!?


----------



## frohni (27. Dezember 2015)

danke für die info.


----------



## mountymaus (27. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das ist eloxiert.


----------



## frohni (27. Dezember 2015)

so schief hätte ich auch nicht liegen können  - hab n entsprechende Politur gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2015)

Aber nicht wundern, wenn der Rahmen danach Silber ist. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## frohni (28. Dezember 2015)

kommt bei dir nur dünnes raus?


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du mit einer Politur eine Oberfläche bearbeitest, so heißt das Materialabtrag. Ergo irgendwann ist die Eloxalschicht weg und du hast blankes Aluminium, welches bekanntlich Silber ist. 

Warum überhaupt polieren?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## mountymaus (28. Dezember 2015)

Da hat Kruko schon recht. Da sind Schleifmittel drin und das ist wie mit der Bratpfanne und der Stahlwolle. Irgendwann ist die Teflonbeschichtung zerkratzt bzw. weg.


----------



## frohni (29. Dezember 2015)

ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das ich damit den Rahmen 'versilbere', wenn ich das 1x anwende nachdem ich diesen nun komplett gesäubert hatte nach'n zerlegen.


----------



## maatik (3. Januar 2016)

Rückmeldung:

Hatte mir Luster Laces und Nevr Dull besorgt zum Aufarbeiten der Aluteile meines LTS-Thermoplast-Rahmens.
Hab jetzt 3h nur mit Nevr Dull poliert und bin begeistert. Für den Anfang reicht es. Auf den Flächen ist die Verwitterung komplett raus. Mangels M10er Schraube (zum Entfernen der oberen Gleitlager und damit Trennen des Hinterbaus vom Hauptrahmens) bin ich nicht sooo ins Detail gegangen.
Im nächsten Schritt dann alles nochmal mit den Details.
Verzweifelt bin ich fast an der Säuberung.
Sobald das Nevr-Dull wirksam wurde hatte ich die dunkle Alu-Abrieb-Emulsion auf dem Alu. Also immer schön mit einem nassem Lappen nachwischen, vor allem kleine Kratzer füllen sich dann mit dem Abrieb und erscheinen dann dunkel.
Wahrscheinlich ist hier Seifenwasser besser geeignet, beim nächsten mal dann.

An den Chainsuck und vor allen die vielen kleinen Kratzer traue ich mich noch nicht ran, vielleicht mache ich später beim Chainsuck auch einen großzügen Schutz drüber.
Da Nevr Dull keine Schleipartikel enthält stelle ich hier mal die Frage mit welcher Paste? ich z.Bsp. kleinere Kratzer rausbekomme. Vor allem so das ich es mit Nevr-Dull wieder auf Glanz bringe.

Hier ein Bild vor der Behandlung:




und hier nach dem polish mit Nevr Dull:




Danke für die vielen Tips!
Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

